# hedge



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all. This is my first post, so please be gentle with me!
We have bought 5h of wonderful land on a hill facing east in central Portugal. The problem being that we have a track running through some of our land that is a 'public right of way'. The local council ran a huge machine down this track to 'improve it'. In doing so they pushed over trees and even sent a huge boulder rolling down towards my home! Scary! Anyhow, my question is this "What is not expensive to buy and will grow fast into a good solid hedge to mark my boundary so I do not have to put up an ugly fence. Height is not a problem due to it's location. The thicker and spikier the better! Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

With boundaries that size nothing will be cheap, think your asking for trouble planting something "The thicker and spikier the better!" let alone keeping it watered the first year or so to get established. 

As you have a right of way through your land you must leave clear access and entry and exits.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I'm correct, but Canoeman will probably know and correct me if I'm wrong, but if your land is unfenced either with a wire fence or stone wall, anyone can walk across it as there is no trespass law in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes your right wink, but it doesn't mean people have the right to take anything from land.
This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...pats-living-portugal/74585-trespass-laws.html

Simple markers are enough, I just think a dangerous hedge invites maybe the problems you want to avoid, if it is a legal right of way and on your Escritura then define the house side by markers and see if you get any trespass problems.


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, I am not trying to fence in my whole 5h just provide some privacy in a couple of specific places and giving an obvious boundary to stop the track being pushed further and further over the edge of the hill i am on (causing rock falls) and also help prevent any further rain errosion. The track is a public right of way. My land does not have any other obvious footpaths etc, so I am not blocking anything that has been used recently. So......back to the question. What should I plant, trees, bushes, spikey things???


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You should designate your boundary alongside track to stop Camra widening, but could be worthwhile pointing out to them the danger? and damage their causing your property.
With drought conditions forecast this year, really think it's too late to plant this year unless your water is free and you can get it to where you need to establish anything.
Personally I would go for a mixture of trees and shrubs to provide you with a year round focal point. A lot depends on your specific area and purse, and I'd be more inclined to spend this year designating boundary, make a rough plan of planting, preparing planting holes and buying bits and bobs as you come across them ready to plant out in Autumn, looked after around house they'll be in far better shape to then plant out. Azaleas, lavender, heathers all good for interplanting between trees or taller shrubs


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi. Lavenders etc are very pretty and I will be putting them near the house, but I need something native that will produce a substantial quick growing boundary for one or two places more rugged. Pine was an option as I can transplant some of my own wild saplings, but as many of the pine trees are being cut down before they die of disease this is perhaps not a good long term solution. As A short term sollution I may make a rough post and rail fence from Mimosa, of which I have more than enough.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Bougainvillea grows quickly, has some thorns and looks good. Where I work in the caribbean they use it for quite formal hedging. Could be worth a thought


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have seen Lantana hybrids used as a hedge. There's a book, Mediterranean Gardner, by Hugo Latymer that provides a good guide and suggestions.


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Great, i will have a look, thanks.


----------

